# Mega pen turners giveaway??



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been thinking about another giveaway for this forum and maybe came up with one. Let me know what you all think and depending on the ideas and response i will either make it or not..

So my idea for a mega giveaway to include something for a pen turner. The items would be
-3 piece mini shaft set for the EWT carbide cutters. Round, square and square radius(cutters not included)
-3 piece walnut handle blanks. Predrilled since most don't have a bed extension.
-3 copper ferrels 
-3 redwood burl bottle stopper blanks
-12 various pen blanks, includes wood, stabilized wood, casted wood and acrylic. 

Im not sure of the rules to apply. But they would have to be interesting and fun. This may be the biggest giveaway yet.

So let me know what you guys think and ill decide whether to continue with it or not, i made a few mini sets to get some funds for a surface planer but im willing to do this anyway..


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

everyone likes free stuff :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> everyone likes free stuff :yes::yes::yes:


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Considering I am a semi-addicted pen turner,..*

YES!!

Semi-addicted (You know you can quit any time you want. You just do not want to) :smile:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Burb said:


> Yeah, what he said.


I know everyone likes free stuff. I do too, but not everyone needs it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Such a great offer Dema, but no lathe, so ill just sit and drool. Lol


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Such a great offer Dema, but no lathe, so ill just sit and drool. Lol


Its about time to get a lathe Dom ...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea I know. Lol 
Every time when I think I'll be getting one, something else comes up. 
In due time.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Yea I know. Lol
> Every time when I think I'll be getting one, something else comes up.
> In due time.


I know what you mean. Been trying to get a surface planer for months now..


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> I know what you mean. Been trying to get a surface planer for months now..


You can never have enough. 
My wife thinks I have enough though. 
It never ends, it's a sickness. Kinda like hoarders. 
But a good one.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> You can never have enough.
> My wife thinks I have enough though.
> It never ends, it's a sickness. Kinda like hoarders.
> But a good one.


Lol...


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Im not seeing any suggestions.. :/


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Since your giving away a lot of pen stuff, how about a pen competition? 
1. Set a time frame that the work must be completed during this time frame, beginning to finish.
2. Submit pics here on a thread and have members vote on which one is their favorite.

And I am in on something if it gets going


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

preacherman said:


> Since your giving away a lot of pen stuff, how about a pen competition?
> 1. Set a time frame that the work must be completed during this time frame, beginning to finish.
> 2. Submit pics here on a thread and have members vote on which one is their favorite.
> 
> And I am in on something if it gets going


That's a good idea. I think capneddie did something like this on YouTube a little while back


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes capteddie did, that's why I thought of it.


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's my idea. 

Pen competition but made by a beginner. You will have to find someone with no experience and help them make a pen with all your own equipment and materials. 

Personally I'd say do something easy like a slim line but that's not my call. 

This way no skill level is better than someone else's and this new turner might enjoy it enough to get into turning. Also if you don't need the tools and they enjoy turning it'd be a real nice package for a new guy or gal. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

I could possibly throw in some more stuff to give away if needed.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you want it to be a draw or a competition?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> Do you want it to be a draw or a competition?


I don't know.. I want peoples input..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A draw feels too easy. No effort on the folks who throw their hat into the draw.

The Capt Eddie competition seemed to have a good participation.

The benefit of a competition is that we all get to see some pictures of whatever folks have to make for an entry. We all love seeing pictures of projects.

The "con" of a competition is the judging and the criteria. Some will agree, some will not agree. Reminds me of the emotion about the Baileigh competition results.

You could do another raffle. If I recall the last raffle you did had good participation.

I would go for either a raffle or competition.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> A draw feels too easy. No effort on the folks who throw their hat into the draw.
> 
> The Capt Eddie competition seemed to have a good participation.
> 
> ...


 
Dave, you are right this will not be a throw in the hat name and draw. I want to make it fun but also make the person challenge themselves to get this set. So a competition is a good idea and something im leaning towards, and you are right there are cons on the rules and guidelines and picking the winner. A raffle is also a good idea but will need approval from the Mods, the approval is needed because they want to know were the funds are going to make sure all is fair, not sure I want to go that route but i will consider it..


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i kinda like the idea of have new pen turners have a competition 
new being someone that has turned less than 5 or 2 pens
letting someone like your wife judge them since you are the one giving them away
thats my opinion anyway:yes::yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's a half-baked idea for you ... loosely based on a "chain letter".

Dema sends the boxful of stuff to participant #1, who makes one of the tools (meaning, turns the handle and assembles it -- and signs the finished item.)

He/she puts everything in a box and sends it to participant #2, who makes a second tool.

He/she puts everything in a box and sends it to participant #3, who makes the third tool.

He/she puts everything in a box and sends it to participant #4, who has to add a pen kit and make one of the pen blanks into a pen.

Everything in a box, send it along, another pen made, send it along, repeat till the end of the line ...

The last person puts it all in a box and sends it back to Dema.

At this point the pix can be taken and posted, and a winner selected by popular vote or Dema can pick somebody from outside the group to decide (e.g. mom-to-be).

The winner gets the tools.

The finished pens go to "Pens for Troops" or some other organization with good community goals.

Each participant has to be willing to put in a certain amount of money -- the cost of shipping the package along to the next person in the chain, and most participants have to add the cost of a pen kit of their choice.

I don't think it's complicated, but it does mean the whole operation will take quite a long time to complete (a few days for shipping and another few days to do the work for each person in the chain.)


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Here's a half-baked idea for you ... loosely based on a "chain letter".
> 
> Dema sends the boxful of stuff to participant #1, who makes one of the tools (meaning, turns the handle and assembles it -- and signs the finished item.)
> 
> ...


Duncan, I gotta say you must have put a lot of thought into this :thumbsup: lol.. I like the idea and it gets everyone involved, but I think that would take forever to complete, I love the idea of donating the pens to a worthy cause though, maybe instead of sending pix of the pen, I will collect all pens, take professional photos of them and post them with random numbers and have everyone vote, then after the winner is selected I send all the pens to Pens for Troops for example… 

Im getting a lot of ideas here, and believe me, this will be involved giveaway, everyone will have to put some kind of time or shipping costs into it.. I have a feeling im going to grab a piece of every idea and make a nice event..


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Well, I do see advantages of drawing..*

But there should be some reasonable qualification. For example,

1. They already turn.
2. They have done pens.
3. They should show some output from the drawing items. Maybe 2-3 pens in 1-2 days/weeks.
4. Ah, entry fee. Let's say they have to contribute a comparable pen kit or 2. (Need a bit of guidance here 7mm-8mm?) Or maybe a blank or 2.

Now people that will get it will have to put a little skin in game.


Alan


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Feel free to use as much or little of the idea as you wish :thumbsup:

I thought of Pens for Troops because my turning club is doing that as part of our demonstration routine at the Topsfield Fair this year, and I talked with the local organizer of PfT yesterday (he works at the local Woodcraft store.)

I'm sure there are many worthy causes.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*OK, I like the pens for service idea..*

Rather than pen kits as a qualifier. At least 2-3 pens, for Pens for Military as part of requirement.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Alan Sweet said:


> But there should be some reasonable qualification. For example,
> 
> 1. They already turn.
> 2. They have done pens.
> ...


These are all valid points...


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

droooling


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

blaineo said:


> droooling


Lol ...


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

One reason I suggested a competition is that it causes you to try new things and push your skills to compete with others. It will be very difficult if not impossible to make everyone feel like it is fair. Many have been turning for years while others have not. I saw a post on another forum from a guy that claimed he had one been turning for four weeks. He made pens that others who have been turning for years were amazed by. My point is he was pushing his skills with every new pen, not just getting comfortable and repeating the process. 

Either way its a great gesture to give away free stuff and in my eyes he who has, has the right to determine how he will give away. I look forward to whatever is in store.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

preacherman said:


> One reason I suggested a competition is that it causes you to try new things and push your skills to compete with others. It will be very difficult if not impossible to make everyone feel like it is fair. Many have been turning for years while others have not. I saw a post on another forum from a guy that claimed he had one been turning for four weeks. He made pens that others who have been turning for years were amazed by. My point is he was pushing his skills with every new pen, not just getting comfortable and repeating the process.
> 
> Either way its a great gesture to give away free stuff and in my eyes he who has, has the right to determine how he will give away. I look forward to whatever is in store.


Great input


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Fixed income = needs it..


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*There are a lot of retired members,*

I still think that whoever gets involved need provide something. You have made a very nice offer and it should go to some one you would like to feel will provide value with it. 

I do think you should be thanked for doing this.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Alan Sweet said:


> I still think that whoever gets involved need provide something. You have made a very nice offer and it should go to some one you would like to feel will provide value with it.
> 
> I do think you should be thanked for doing this.


I don't do this to get praised. I know these tools are expensive and i like to make friends .. But don't worry this giveaway will require the person to show off their skills..


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dema, here are some thoughts for you. Make it a contest. Set the style of kit(s) to be turned. Maybe do 3 pens, 1 solid wood, 1 segmented, 1 acrylic (except personally I don't like acrylics) and judge all 3 pens. Set criteria such as fit, finish, choice of wood to compliment kit and shape etc, awarding a point value for each criteria. Also factor in how long people have been turning. Newer turners get a few bonus points versus those who have been turning for a while. Get a non-participating turner/member to judge so it's impartial (could even be kept anonymous if you wanted, meaning who turned what not who the judge is). All pens should be collected and donated to pens for troops or any other worthy organization. Anyway, just some thoughts.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Dema, here are some thoughts for you. Make it a contest. Set the style of kit(s) to be turned. Maybe do 3 pens, 1 solid wood, 1 segmented, 1 acrylic (except personally I don't like acrylics) and judge all 3 pens. Set criteria such as fit, finish, choice of wood to compliment kit and shape etc, awarding a point value for each criteria. Also factor in how long people have been turning. Newer turners get a few bonus points versus those who have been turning for a while. Get a non-participating turner/member to judge so it's impartial (could even be kept anonymous if you wanted, meaning who turned what not who the judge is). All pens should be collected and donated to pens for troops or any other worthy organization. Anyway, just some thoughts.


Great idea but i don't like to judge other peoples work too much and everyone else's work is always better.. But these are great ideas.. 

Is turning 3 pens for the contest too much??


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Just a thought, why collect all the pens and give them to the same organization? sounds like a lot of shipping$$$. What about each person turns a pen, take 3 high quality pictures, sends them to the judge and the winner is determined? Then we can start a new thread where everyone tells who they gave the pen to.... with pics of course This way the turner can see who gets it and doesn't have to ship it far away.
But a few things I think should be considered in a contest: Everyone uses the same pen kit to keep it fair, no premade pen blanks (laser cut, store bought..), and high quality photos would be crucial to judging a good or bad finish.

these are just my thoughts, I really appreciate your generosity and it is totally your choice in the end!


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Isn't it some kind of rule if you are making pens for troops they can only be slimlines because of the size retsraints of the uniforms??? 

So if you are having a contest I do not think it is fair to limit the kit if you are really after a talent contest. Alot of times you are limited to the kit size as to what you can do with a blank. Just some thoughts.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> Just a thought, why collect all the pens and give them to the same organization? sounds like a lot of shipping$$$. What about each person turns a pen, take 3 high quality pictures, sends them to the judge and the winner is determined? Then we can start a new thread where everyone tells who they gave the pen to.... with pics of course This way the turner can see who gets it and doesn't have to ship it far away.
> But a few things I think should be considered in a contest: Everyone uses the same pen kit to keep it fair, no premade pen blanks (laser cut, store bought..), and high quality photos would be crucial to judging a good or bad finish.
> 
> these are just my thoughts, I really appreciate your generosity and it is totally your choice in the end!


I see your point on the shipping, all these ideas are great and i will need to sit down and write up a solid idea taking bits and pieces from all of these inputs.. :thumbsup:

Keep the ideas coming, i think we cant start the giveaway next week some time and will probably lastna couple weeks,, not sure yet, i want to give enough time for everyone to partisipate that wants to..


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Isn't it some kind of rule if you are making pens for troops they can only be slimlines because of the size retsraints of the uniforms???
> 
> So if you are having a contest I do not think it is fair to limit the kit if you are really after a talent contest. Alot of times you are limited to the kit size as to what you can do with a blank. Just some thoughts.


Imhave heard of that before, and the kit is hard to determine but needs to be the same for everyone for easier judging,, if your a fountain pen expert i want u to turn a cigar pen for example, so there needs to be an average kit, or each person needs to turn 3 different style kits, but then its hard to judge for the winner,, i will have to do some thinking... Thanls for the input,,


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

One thing to consider, if it will be a certain kit is not everyone turns that kit. For most people the first time you turn certain kit it is nothing more than a test run. A lot of things can go wrong and sometimes it can take a bit to get it figured out. So it may not be a showcase of their true ability. Also since a person may not turn that kit, they might have to purchase bushings, drill bits, etc. Also with having to purchase new stuff it adds to the time to make pen waiting in an order being shipped. Not to mention the added cost. What if the contest picks 3 pens and person does not turn any of those kits? That could be a fair amount just to be able to enter the contest.
Personally I think three pens is a bit much. One pen should be sufficient to display their ability.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

preacherman said:


> One thing to consider, if it will be a certain kit is not everyone turns that kit. For most people the first time you turn certain kit it is nothing more than a test run. A lot of things can go wrong and sometimes it can take a bit to get it figured out. So it may not be a showcase of their true ability. Also since a person may not turn that kit, they might have to purchase bushings, drill bits, etc. Also with having to purchase new stuff it adds to the time to make pen waiting in an order being shipped. Not to mention the added cost. What if the contest picks 3 pens and person does not turn any of those kits? That could be a fair amount just to be able to enter the contest.
> Personally I think three pens is a bit much. One pen should be sufficient to display their ability.


Yes that is a good point also..


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

preacherman said:


> One thing to consider, if it will be a certain kit is not everyone turns that kit. For most people the first time you turn certain kit it is nothing more than a test run. A lot of things can go wrong and sometimes it can take a bit to get it figured out. So it may not be a showcase of their true ability. Also since a person may not turn that kit, they might have to purchase bushings, drill bits, etc. Also with having to purchase new stuff it adds to the time to make pen waiting in an order being shipped. Not to mention the added cost. What if the contest picks 3 pens and person does not turn any of those kits? That could be a fair amount just to be able to enter the contest.
> Personally I think three pens is a bit much. One pen should be sufficient to display their ability.


Seperate categories depending on kits & medium - say slimline, cigar, and natural or acrylic in each category - perhaps 4 winners - 1 in each category. Might allow for more participants.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Seperate categories depending on kits & medium - say slimline, cigar, and natural or acrylic in each category - perhaps 4 winners - 1 in each category. Might allow for more participants.


I only have one set to give away...


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*You have a gift that you want to give to some member..*

The gift is nice. I don't think this is a life changing event or even going to be remembered a year from now. So don't make this a World Series. 

I think you should first find out how many people would put their name in the hat. If you get 10 make up some easy rules. If you get 100, then you may have to get complicated.

If you get 2, flip a coin.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Alan Sweet said:


> The gift is nice. I don't think this is a life changing event or even going to be remembered a year from now. So don't make this a World Series.
> 
> I think you should first find out how many people would put their name in the hat. If you get 10 make up some easy rules. If you get 100, then you may have to get complicated.
> 
> If you get 2, flip a coin.


Are u going to participate??


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Alan Sweet said:


> The gift is nice. I don't think this is a life changing event or even going to be remembered a year from now. So don't make this a World Series.
> 
> I think you should first find out how many people would put their name in the hat. If you get 10 make up some easy rules. If you get 100, then you may have to get complicated.
> 
> If you get 2, flip a coin.


this could very well be a life changing experience for a new turner
he or she could be young or old and inexperienced and this could change their world
i also remember the first giveaway dema did and thats been quite a while back


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> this could very well be a life changing experience for a new turner
> he or she could be young or old and inexperienced and this could change their world
> i also remember the first giveaway dema did and thats been quite a while back


Thanks Robert. Its been exactly a year ago , i believe it was 12 full size carbide cutter shafts...


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*I turn pens. (On occasion.)*

and I sell a few now and then.

I would like to enter, but I don't feel I need any blanks right now. I am happy with my tools. So, since I would like the things you list, there might be someone who it would benefit better. 

In answer to your question, probably not.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> I only have one set to give away...


Doesn't have to be 4 winners, just a number of categories; a winner (runner up) in each category, and a grand prize awarded to one of the category winners.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Doesn't have to be 4 winners, just a number of categories; a winner (runner up) in each category, and a grand prize awarded to one of the category winners.


Ok. But how do we chose a winner from 4 runner ups? Member vote and i pick the runner ups?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Ok. But how do we chose a winner from 4 runner ups? Member vote and i pick the runner ups?


The way I thought up what he ment was to have the different pen categories and pick 1 winner from each. So you have say 4 finalists. 

Then take the pictures from those 4 members pens, and randomly number them. Have a handful of non participating turners grade them, and who ever scores the highest wins. 

It dosent sound like a perfect contest to me though. I mean I don't turn pens so maybe I'm wrong, but I would imagine certain types of pens would be harder to turn then others. 

But this way, everyone is included and it applies to a larger audience. 

Some categories I feel they could be graded on would be,
Pen kit/ wood matchability 
Wood type difficulty ( a spalted burl will be harder to finish then a straight grain ash)
Finishing process


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> The way I thought up what he ment was to have the different pen categories and pick 1 winner from each. So you have say 4 finalists.
> 
> Then take the pictures from those 4 members pens, and randomly number them. Have a handful of non participating turners grade them, and who ever scores the highest wins.
> 
> ...


I see what your saying now ..


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

G'day Dema,

I've been a bit quiet for a while - I like this idea. Many good ideas been floated.

Turn a pen to enter sounds good, find out who is intersted.

I would consider and a nominal entry fee that would cover postage for the prize. If 30 people entered and all paid $1 that would prob about cover postage. If you decided on $3 you may be able to use any extra funds to provide cutters to go with the shafts - Just an idea

I like the idea of voting for say the top 10. Everyone can vote and maybe a panel of anonymous judges that would count for 5 votes each. Photos are anonymous and no one is allowed to give hints as to what is their pen. By voting for top 10 even if someone were to vote theirs as number 1 it would balance out overall to give an accurate impression of the top 10

I could go into a little more detail. If you like it and want more detail I'll do so. Plenty of ideas there I dont expect this one to be 'the one'

regards 

Dave


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

*Contest ???*

So, what happened? It's been over 2 weeks since the last post.

I would say that I am about as "new" to woodturning as you can get. I have never turned on a wood lathe in my life. I currently do not own a lathe. My first lathe will be delivered in about 10 days.

I would like to participate in your contest. I really doubt that I have a chance but the prizes that you mentioned sure would help a new guy starting out.

Very generous on your part to offer this.
Dick


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Rodbuster said:


> So, what happened? It's been over 2 weeks since the last post.
> 
> I would say that I am about as "new" to woodturning as you can get. I have never turned on a wood lathe in my life. I currently do not own a lathe. My first lathe will be delivered in about 10 days.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the vortex of wood turning . the contest is coming up. With my Mexico vacation and reorganizing my shop, i havnt had time to prepare anything. But im hoping to get it started byte end of next week.. U should have your lathe by then .


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a lathe and some experience spindle turning, but I've never made pens. This is timely for me, as I'm currently in the process of collecting info and contemplating buying the required mandrels and such. I just ordered a DVD from Craft Supplies USA on pen making and I'm excited to get started. I'd be willing to throw in my hat though I'm not sure how long it'll be before I'm ready to compete.

We would need judging criteria - and unfortunately pictures aren't always adequate to judge workmanship details. Not sure how to address that.

And thanks for even thinking about something like this.


----------

